# Launch And Recover.1960 British Naval Colour Film



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Launch And Recover. British Naval Instructional Colour Film 1960.

Fleet Air Arm Scimitars ,Sea Vixens and Gannets are featured here in this Naval instructional information film. Landings, takeoffs, the steam catapult and arrestor gear are shown in full colour detail. Excellent stuff.

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=34ef0f4e5e22

Have a Happy New Year.

Roger


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

prof20 said:


> Launch And Recover. British Naval Instructional Colour Film 1960.
> 
> Fleet Air Arm Scimitars ,Sea Vixens and Gannets are featured here in this Naval instructional information film. Landings, takeoffs, the steam catapult and arrestor gear are shown in full colour detail. Excellent stuff.
> 
> ...


Here you go - Part 2....






Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I found this film very interesting as the first part of the film showing the launch of a scimitar was in fact an aircraft of 804 squadron on HMS Hermes. I was with this squadron at that time as an air machanic. Not a great aircraft to work in fact a bloody nightmare and leaked fuel like a sieve but a great looker. Fond memories for me.Well done for putting it on. Happy New Year Brian Thulborn


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

brianfixit said:


> I found this film very interesting as the first part of the film showing the launch of a scimitar was in fact an aircraft of 804 squadron on HMS Hermes. I was with this squadron at that time as an air machanic. Not a great aircraft to work in fact a bloody nightmare and leaked fuel like a sieve but a great looker. Fond memories for me.Well done for putting it on. Happy New Year Brian Thulborn


Brian

Did you suffer from 'sharks fin' rash from that bloody daft Tacan aerial on the belly!! I'm sure most of us did :roll:

Got to agree about the leakage, we should all have bought shares in 'Speedi-dri' granules. 

Keith (Sprokit) ... ex 803 (the very last Scimitar Squadron)


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I was on that one too finished up 66 or 67 ,is your surname Hartford
Brian


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Scimitar*

No - I'm a Smudge (or was) of the pinky branch, 4K1 mess - squadron disbanded October '66 after Op Clockwork in the Arctic - when Stumpy Faulkner nearly took a wing off on the Norwegian power cables!! - if I remember correctly, it was the only time the air con worked on the whole commission - blowing cold air!!!

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

OOoohh! Airey Fairies.

Don't ya just miss 'em! :lol: 

We had two choppers on the Protector and they even managed to ditch one of them......upside down too!

ex Bootie :wink: 

A l'eau, c'est l'heure!


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

long time since I was called an Airey Fairies, 54 years ago in fact doubt I must be getting old Brian


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

brianfixit said:


> long time since I was called an Airey Fairies, 54 years ago in fact doubt I must be getting old Brian


Brian

At least it's slightly better than being called WAFU  

Keith


----------

